# More bad press for IVF Wales



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Story about yet another shocking blunder and JE's resignation:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2060893/Cancer-patients-lose-chance-children-hospital-destroys-frozen-sperm.html

Depressing reading 

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I read this and I have to say I feel for all involved including the clinic

I am sure that there is a truth in the story yet I know first hand that stories via the media are often miss quoted and misses facts.

I for one will always support ivf wales and it is such a shame that this was in the daily (always bad press about fertility treatment ) mail


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I did have a look to see if I could find the HFEA report about the incidents, but haven't been able to find it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

They will published the reports publicy I'm sure but maybe they haven't yet. This clinic has been under pressure for a long time, I think its about time that the nhs cycles in wales are spread across many different clinics to lessen the work load of nhs staff. Like with anything within the nhs mistakes are made.

If someone were storing sperm I would very much imagaine they have more then 1 vial. My biggest concern here would be the release of sperm before it was been properly tested.

Incidents such like this have to be reported to the hfea so I assume clinoc themselves reported it

I would like to add if anyone feels they have any worries concerning this news then contact the clinic direct


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kara I totally agree about spreading the workload of treatment. LWC in Swansea have had a long standing agreement where nhs patients, particularly those needing donor treatment, can be treated there. Recently this agreement was terminated and only nhs clinics can be used. This adds to the pressure and work of an already struggling unit. How can this issue be raised? I just don't know who to write to?
I too was very concerned about the donor sperm being used without appropriate confirmation of test results. Also the impact on already low numbers of sperm donors.


----------



## Emma22 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi ladies

Here is the link to the hfea report - 
http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/ShowPDF.aspx?ID=421&merge=1

note the issues raised also about success rates since sept 2010 and staffing issues. Whilst i have found that the nursing team have been great at ivf wales this makes me worry whether my embryos during my first cycle in jan 2011 were given the best care - this is making me worry about my next cycle due in dec/jan. It looks like theyre improving but wont be convinced until the follow up inspection early next year is reported. I need to feel that after going through all the needles and drugs that my dish babies will be given the best quality care to give them the best chance when they return to mum. But im really worried about whether i should proceed with ivf wales. Do ivf wales refer nhs patients to crgw?

Sorry about the black cloud but if im to put my body, babies, and dreams in someone elses hands i need to know that they're in the best hands.

Em xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Emma - didn't want to read and run. Sorry you are worried about your future cycle. I tried to get funding transferred to CRGW previously but no chance I'm afraid. On a positive note Debbie Jeffries is now back at IVFWales. Good luck with your treatment


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Emma, I agree with Mrs Thomas, it's a huge step forward that Debbie is back at IVF Wales. I too tried to transfer my funding. We live an hour away from ivf Wales but our hospital don't do donor treatment. I tried for a year to transfer to anywhere else, but new rules from April this year do not allow any nhs funding to be used in private clinics, despite how under staffed and over worked they are.
Sending you lots of luck and positivity for your next cycle xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

As far as I know transferring funding is not an option

I suggest talking to the clinic about your concerns , they will be expecting calls I am certain.

Success rates go up and down for various reason and its worth remember that they would have been pushing the system a lot of ladies with poor amh and older couples as the second cycle of ivf needed to be done before a certain age.

I had all my cycles at caru aka now ivf wales and the staff work very hard and are so very caring.mistakes happen across the board and not only here.

Good luck with what ever you decide


----------



## Emma22 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks ladies

Best wishes to you all

Em xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I didn't realise Debbie was back, that is excellent news.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Another story on the front page of the Echo and a double page spread further into the paper:
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2011/11/23/couple-tell-of-devastation-at-ivf-blunder-91466-29824234/

Whilst I can obviously see why the couple are extremely upset about it and feel sorry for them, I do think this coverage is harsh. It seems like a mistake that could have happened in any clinic - simple human error rather than incompetence.


----------

